# Eaglemoss Hero Collector USS Enterprise NCC-1701-D



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is a look at the first shipment of 2 kits, I started this back in April and I have gotten 4 shipments so far.
The model is a mix of diecast metal framework, hull plates, plastic hull plates, clear plastic and black plastic window inserts. LED lights are included and are installed as you build up each section. The main framework and hull plates are held with screws, lifeboat hatches are press fit into place, no glue or paint is required.
The magazine that covers assembly of the first two stages and has a lot of info on the designing of the model for the show, behind the scenes info and a look at what the series might have been, apparently the early concept was to follow a cadet crew on a new ship with a holographic captain. There is also a magazine included that covers the model kit itself as well as a poster that shows the full size of the completed model, 27.5 inches long!









A look at the first parts:








And those parts assembled:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 2, stages 3,4,5 and 6. This comes with an assembly magazine and a binder to put the magazines into.










Stage 3, deflector dish parts, battery box, circuit board and needed screws.








Stage 4, hull panels, clear and black window inserts, light panels, LEDs, lifeboat hatches and needed screws.








Stage 5, diecast upper hull panels, saucer shuttlebay door and screws.








Stage 6, saucer framework parts and screws.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 2 parts assembled, I did not assemble the 3 framework parts at this step, I waited until I got more framework parts.


----------



## Hagoth (Mar 12, 2015)

This will be a fun one to watch materialize.

Given the ship frame work and parts structure seems appropriate to have a space dock to build this inside of.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 3 includes the assembly magazine and a small parts storage box, there are extra screws left over at each stage so this is a handy addition.








Stage 7 and 8, parts for the back of the cobra head section, saucer framework parts and screws.








Stage 9 and 10 parts, saucer framework sections, clear and black window inserts, light panels, LEDs and screws.








Assembled parts from stages 6,7,8,9 and 10:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 4 contains the magazine, lighting parts for the cobra neck part, more of the upper saucer framework and required screws.
Stage 11 and 12.








Stages 13 and 14.








The assembled parts from stages 11-14:


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Hagoth said:


> This will be a fun one to watch materialize.
> 
> Given the ship frame work and parts structure seems appropriate to have a space dock to build this inside of.


It is supposed to take about 2.5 years to get all the parts for this, I sent a request today to see if I can double up on the shipments every month and get this done in a little over a year.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Fascinating! Looks to be quite an undertaking and an exciting adventure to be on! 🤙


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Can't wait to see it all come together. 👍 Odd scale at c. 1/919 but as long as it's BIG, who cares?

Not that I'd ever be able to shell out the big bucks, but was wondering what's the total estimated cost once completed?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

StarshipClass said:


> Can't wait to see it all come together. 👍 Odd scale at c. 1/919 but as long as it's BIG, who cares?
> 
> Not that I'd ever be able to shell out the big bucks, but was wondering what's the total estimated cost once completed?


I think it is around $1600. total.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Hmm. Spread out over a couple of years and considering the size and studio quality of the resulting model, I don't think that's too bad of a price.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 5 arrived today, includes T-shirt!








Kit 15 - Cobra head frame, saucer frame parts and screws.
Kit 16 - Saucer frame parts, secondary hull shuttle bay doors and screws.








Kit 17 - Battle bridge parts, saucer frame parts and screws.
Kit 18 - Secondary hull cobra head top, saucer window panel, LEDs, light panels, window inserts and screws.








Upper saucer frame complete.








Shuttle bay doors in place, even though each of these are screwed in place on one side they both needed a touch of glue to hold them down on the side opposite of the screws.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Diecast saucer hull panel with the 20 window inserts.








Inserts in place, light panels screw in over these to hold them in place with the 4 leds.








Light test.








Battle bridge parts assembled, these press together but I added a drop of Tamiya extra thin cement on all three pins just to make sure they stay together.








Battle bridge in place on top of diecast cobra head part. This is held in place with magnets and serves as a cover for the secondary hull battery access. The remaining cobra head frame is not utilized at this time, I think it will be utilized at the beginning of the next step, shipment 6.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 6, kits 19 and 20, more saucer hull panels, window inserts, lifeboats, leds, light panels, screws, parts of the dorsal frame, battery box for the dorsal section, and power switch harness.








Kits 21, 22, saucer hull panels, lifeboats, window inserts, phaser strip parts, dorsal circuit board, leds, light panels and screws.








This group of kits you begin adding upper saucer panels to the saucer frame, start assembling dorsal frame and attach hull parts to the dorsal frame. With the dorsal parts you have to be very careful with the routing of the wiring or you end up with a gap between the panel parts. You have to be careful with the saucer panel wiring to keep it from interfering with the fit of the panels, if everything is done right the panels fit perfectly.
















One of the most frustrating part of this model is placing the dozens of window inserts in place without them getting out of place when adding leds and light panels. My simple solution is to just to touch the edges of the inserts with Tamiya extra thin cement on the inside of the plastic panels and ca glue on the metal panels.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 7 arrived today.








Kits 23, 24 - Diecast hull panels for upper saucer, window inserts, lifeboat inserts, needed screws, port side dorsal framework and battery cover top.








Kits 25,26 - Plastic hull panels, light panels, window and lifeboat inserts, leds, needed screws and starboard side dorsal frame.








Also included are the pins that were shipped to those who pre-ordered this model.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A heads up to those building this model, these screws are fragile, the heads will pop off if they are over tightened. These screws are used to hold the light panels in place on the diecast hull panels.








I have seen several youtubers struggle getting the top and rear hull sections on the dorsal to fit without having a large gap between the panels. The key to getting this to fit properly is to make sure all of the wiring is routed properly. It took me several tries to get this together, working with the wiring until everything fell into place. If you have to force these parts together then something is not in place properly.








Diecast hull panel from kit 23 with lifeboats and 3 blacked windows installed.








Portside dorsal frame in place, this is held in with 4 screws. be careful of the wiring when installing this.








Diecast hull panel from kit 24 with windows and lifebot inserts in place with leds and light panels.








Hull panels from kits 23 and 24 in place.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Like...Wow! :O


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

John P said:


> Like...Wow! :O


The hull panels already in place measure 13 inches by 6 1/4 inches, this thing is going to be large.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Kit 26 hull panel assembled, this is why you always test the lights before adding them to the framework. There are bad light leaks around the black window inserts directly above the leds.








A simple fix, 3 screws to remove the light panel and add metalized craft tap over the offending windows.








After everything is put back together there are no leaks.








Kit 25 hull panel assembled, I added the metalized tape before I screwed everything together this time, no light leaks.








Starboard side dorsal frame in place, I could have made the rat's nest of wires look neater but they won't be seen when all the hull panels are on. Again, with this part use care to not pinch any wires.








Kit 25 and 26 hull panels in place, I also set the bridge section in place, not attached yet since there are more hull panels to go in place first.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

After seeing this I broke down and bought me a copy. When I first saw this model a while back I wanted to get it but everyone kept telling me it was a scam and so I never bought it. First 2 shipments will be here soon and cost only $4.95 for them. Though its funny with the post office. I tracked the package on the 17th and it was in a town only 3 hours away from me then when I checked on the 19th it was sent all the way to Memphis, TN before working its way back up here to KY.


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

I've been building this one since spring. Received up to 9 and haven't heard anything from them for the last 2 months. Normally get an email the end of the month stating next stage is being shipped. I have heard through Youtube comments that shipments in US are falling behind due to shortages. Can't find anything on their website. You would think if this was the case they'd let you know. Still odd I haven't received latest shipment. If I don't hear from them next few days I will call them. Check out World of Wayne on Youtube. He does very good videos on this and other subscription models.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

RLR said:


> I've been building this one since spring. Received up to 9 and haven't heard anything from them for the last 2 months. Normally get an email the end of the month stating next stage is being shipped. I have heard through Youtube comments that shipments in US are falling behind due to shortages. Can't find anything on their website. You would think if this was the case they'd let you know. Still odd I haven't received latest shipment. If I don't hear from them next few days I will call them. Check out World of Wayne on Youtube. He does very good videos on this and other subscription models.


World Of Wayne's videos convinced me to start this, he has probably helped convince a lot of people who were debating starting this and other similar projects. I just got billing notification for shipment 8 about four days ago. I know that there are issues with shipping delays worldwide right now, I would not be surprised if it affects Eaglemoss.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

on the first shipment there was light wire B with 2 lights on it but the instructions only show where one of the lights goes so is the other a spare and not used or did I not see where the other light went.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Storvick said:


> on the first shipment there was light wire B with 2 lights on it but the instructions only show where one of the lights goes so is the other a spare and not used or did I not see where the other light went.


My best guess is that it will be used in a later step, perhaps when that section is attached to the upper saucer.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 8, kit 27. Black and clear window inserts, screwdriver, lifeboat hatches, led wiring harness, diecast saucer hull panel, diecast dorsal baseplate and the needed screws for all parts.








Shipment 8, kit 28. Lifeboat hatches, black and clear window inserts, needed screws for this kit, led wiring harness, light panel, plastic dorsal hull panel, diecast saucer hull panel.








Kit 27 saucer hull panel with lifeboat hatches and window inserts.








Kit 27 saucer hull panel in place with lights on. I see a little light bleed on this part that will need to be addressed.








Kit 28 saucer hull panel with lifeboat hatches and window inserts.








Kit 28 hull panel in place with lights on. I am getting light bleed through the seam on this part also so I will have to come up with a solution for this. I am thinking that perhaps the chrome tape along the edges of the light panel may do the trick, I used it previously to stop light bleed around black windows and lifeboat hatches.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Chrome tape applied around areas where there were light leaks.








Problem solved. I am going to do this from this point on to minimize the chance of this happening again.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Kit 29 assembly:
Black and clear window inserts along with lifeboat hatches installed on Kit 29 saucer hull panel. Chrome tape applied over black inserts to stop light bleed around inserts.








Light panel and leds installed, no light leaks. This panel will be installed on the saucer at a later stage.








Light panel, leds and light blocking tape applied to Kit 29 Dorsal hull panel.








Dorsal hull panel installed.








Kit 30 assembly:
Kit 30 saucer hull panel with window inserts and chrome tape applied.








No light leaks, this panel will be installed to the saucer frame at a later stage.








Placed Kit 30 dorsal hull panel in place to check fit of parts, the seam where this part meets the rear panel may have to be glued to close the seam during final assembly.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

👏Praying that the economic shutdown doesn't prove too disastrous and leave y'all with partially finished kits.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

StarshipClass said:


> 👏Praying that the economic shutdown doesn't prove too disastrous and leave y'all with partially finished kits.


 Just spoke to the company and they told me they don't forsee any problems with orders. They claim they have a lot of all the shipments in stock ready to go out.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Storvick said:


> Just spoke to the company and they told me they don't forsee any problems with orders. They claim they have a lot of all the shipments in stock ready to go out.


Whew! Good to hear! 👍


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Noticed the panels that are in front of the bridge area are supposed to have the registry for the Enterprise do they give a decal for that or something cause I noticed the registry isn't there.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Storvick said:


> Noticed the panels that are in front of the bridge area are supposed to have the registry for the Enterprise do they give a decal for that or something cause I noticed the registry isn't there.


I am assuming that decals will be supplied at some point.


----------



## trumpetpa (Dec 10, 2012)

Krlee - I went ahead and signed up, partly based on your excellent posts. I actually sped up my shipments, but haven't received anything in I think two months. Are you in the same boat?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

trumpetpa said:


> Krlee - I went ahead and signed up, partly based on your excellent posts. I actually sped up my shipments, but haven't received anything in I think two months. Are you in the same boat?


I am still getting shipments, I have 4 right now that I am holding until after the first of the year to work on, I have 9 days off coming to me starting Jan. 2nd.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 9, I also have 10, 11 and 12. 13 will be shipped within the next week.








Kit 31, one of the saucer circuit boards, a diecast hull panel that will be used in a later step, two lifeboat hatches for that panel, jumper wire for the board, mounting screws for the board, window inserts for the port side dorsal hull and zip ties for all the saucer wiring so far.








Kit 32, hull panel with light panel, lifeboat hatches, window inserts, led wiring and screws. Also has light panel and screws to go with the port side dorsal window insert from kit 31.








Kit 33, Saucer hull panel, light panel, window inserts, lifeboat hatches, led wiring and screws. Also has second port side dorsal window insert.








Kit 34, saucer hull panel, lifeboat hatches, window inserts, light panel, led wiring and screws. Also has light panel and screws for port side dorsal window insert from kit 33.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Saucer circuit board installed, lights plugged in and wiring tied down.








All saucer light test, I see one small light leak that will need to be fixed before any more panels are added.








Kit 32 and 33 hull panel light test.








Kit 34 light test.








Port side dorsal hull light test. The parts included in kits 10, 11 and 12 will complete this section.








A minor problem, as I surmised there is a gap along the corner of the dorsal, it seems that the only way to eliminate the gap will be to glue the seam shut. Closing that gap will eliminate the light leak that exists there.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

A sneak peek at the bonus offer item from shipment 10, a pair of diecast and plastic shuttlecraft, very nicely detailed, fully assembled and ready to display.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Shipment 10 Magazine








Kit 35 Parts, window inserts, lifeboat hatches, leds, starboard side dorsal panel, saucer hull panel and screws








Kit 36 parts, window inserts, light panel, led, saucer hull panel, screws, starboard side dorsal window inserts and a couple of light blocking strips for the dorsal windows.








Kit 37 parts, window and lifeboat inserts, led, screws, saucer hull panel, light panel and starboard side dorsal panel








Kit 38 parts, saucer hull panel, light panel, sataboard dorsal window insert, window, lifeboat inserts, led and screws.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Kit 35 panel along with panels from previous steps installed on saucer frame. Light test revealed light leaks, The instructions showed to put an led under the four lifeboats on the kit 35 panel, that made no sense so I left it out since there are no windows anywhere near those lifeboats.








Light leak fixed, this is the biggest problem with this model, there is not enough of a seam overlap to prevent this so light blocking tape must be used on every single panel.








Kit 35 dorsal panel in place along with kit 36 window insert and led.








Kit 36 panel assembled, this will be added to the saucer in a later step.








Kit 37 panel, on the plastic panels I glue the inserts in place as I add them, this cuts way down on my use of colorful metaphors as I assemble these.








Kit 37 panel in place, I applied the light blocking chrome tape directly to the light panel under the lifeboats and allowed it to extend into the overlap area for the next panel. This is the best way I found to stop the light leaks.








Kit 37 and 38 hull panels in place along with panels from a previous step. The dorsal parts from kits 37 and 38 will be used in a later step.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You need a miniature shipyard to work in. The way it's building up around the framework makes it look like you're building the real thing.


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

On the battle bridge section did you have any problems with the magnets falling out? Mine keeps dropping the magnets and so was looking for a glue or something to hold them in place.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Storvick said:


> On the battle bridge section did you have any problems with the magnets falling out? Mine keeps dropping the magnets and so was looking for a glue or something to hold them in place.


Super glue seemed to work for me.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

On feb 23rd I got notification in the first time in over 2 months that parts were being sent, they debited my account and my package arrived today, this is what was supposed to arrive:
STEXX004GI x 1 - SG004 Display Stand
STEXX051CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 051
STEXX052CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 052
STEXX053CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 053
STEXX054CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 054 
The only thing that arrived was the display stand, nothing else. With having fit issues, having to fix light leaks on every part and now being charged for items that I did not receive I think I am done with this, I just wish I could recover the hundreds of dollars I have wasted in this thing so far.


----------



## modelerdave (Jun 2, 2021)

krlee said:


> On feb 23rd I got notification in the first time in over 2 months that parts were being sent, they debited my account and my package arrived today, this is what was supposed to arrive:
> STEXX004GI x 1 - SG004 Display Stand
> STEXX051CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 051
> STEXX052CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 052
> ...


I bailed on mine this week. There are just too many problems with this kit. Most of the LEDs are pinched beneath the saucer frame which creates terrible fits and light leaks, the dumb design for individually placing all of the windows, the poor fit of the saucer plates and the ridiculous number of them that create both light leaks and terrible seam lines. The number of saucer sections could -- and should -- have easily been cut down by 70%. A few large pieces with carefully placed edges to hide them as much as possible would have worked so much better. When I saw how the battery pack fit into the cobra neck underneath the location where the saucer attaches I knew this was not for me. They absolutely should have made an option for this to be lit with with AC power from an outlet. 

And I can't for the life of me figure out how the saucer is going to attach to the neck.

If you're building this and keep going, best of luck to you. Seriously, I'm not here to rain on your parade. But I realized there is no way I can make this into a model I am going to be happy with.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Have either of you tried follow up direct contact with them?



krlee said:


> On feb 23rd I got notification in the first time in over 2 months that parts were being sent, they debited my account and my package arrived today, this is what was supposed to arrive:
> STEXX004GI x 1 - SG004 Display Stand
> STEXX051CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 051
> STEXX052CM x 1 - CMC Star Trek Enterprise D Issue 052
> ...





modelerdave said:


> I bailed on mine this week. There are just too many problems with this kit. Most of the LEDs are pinched beneath the saucer frame which creates terrible fits and light leaks, the dumb design for individually placing all of the windows, the poor fit of the saucer plates and the ridiculous number of them that create both light leaks and terrible seam lines. The number of saucer sections could -- and should -- have easily been cut down by 70%. A few large pieces with carefully placed edges to hide them as much as possible would have worked so much better. When I saw how the battery pack fit into the cobra neck underneath the location where the saucer attaches I knew this was not for me. They absolutely should have made an option for this to be lit with with AC power from an outlet.
> 
> And I can't for the life of me figure out how the saucer is going to attach to the neck.
> 
> If you're building this and keep going, best of luck to you. Seriously, I'm not here to rain on your parade. But I realized there is no way I can make this into a model I am going to be happy with.


----------



## modelerdave (Jun 2, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Have either of you tried follow up direct contact with them?


Follow up about what? I don't feel like I was ripped off or should be owed a refund. I went in knowing there were potential issues I might not be happy with but was hoping on balance I would be satisfied with the kit. I decided after working on it that there's no chance I will be happy with it so I canceled. And the problems I have with the kit are with its engineering so there's no way any of that can be fixed by customer service.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Their customer service is spotty at best. Back in July I decided to double up on shipments, In August I got two shipments, September I got just one. I called customer service was on hold 20 or more minutes and they apologized for the error and said I would be getting double shipments again starting in October. October was a single shipment so I decided to wait it out, November was also a single shipment. I called again and was assured it would be fixed starting with December's shipment, no shipment at all in December, nothing in January and in February I got an e-mail apologizing for the spotty shipments and that they were partnering with a new fulfillment center in the U.S. As you see by the above post, that has not gone well so far. I was told that the items were shipped separately and to give it a couple of days and the balance of the shipment should arrive.
The real problem is not the sporadic shipping or customer service, it is the product itself. From the dozens of individual windows that have to be installed, the endless light leaks around every single panel, no matter how precisely they fit and the fact that this large model is powered exclusively by AAA batteries in the saucer, dorsal and secondary hull with button cell batteries in each warp nacelle. There apparently will also be a power switch on the saucer, the dorsal section, the secondary hull and on each warp nacelle. Also, there is no option for an external power source without re-engineering the model. For the amount of money it takes to build this model there should not have been even the thought of powering this with batteries.
I should have opted out after the first shipment when I saw that they got one of the basic shapes wrong on the model, the saucer shuttlebay door is nothing more than a flat piece of plastic that is crammed into the opening of the bay, it looks nothing like what was seen in detail on the show.
Even if I do find a way to eliminate the light leaks I will still have to disassemble the saucer to apply that solution to what I have already done. In the long run I will never be happy with this as it is. The thing is way over engineered and flawed in a number of ways. If I finish this the only thing i will ever see is the amount of frustration and money this imperfect thing has cost me.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

modelerdave said:


> But I realized there is no way I can make this into a model I am going to be happy with.


It is hard to walk away after spending over $600 on this but the part fit, light leaks and the fact that there will be visible switches on every segment of the ship means that I will never be happy with it, I can't see spending another thousand dollars on this.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

modelerdave said:


> Follow up about what? I don't feel like I was ripped off or should be owed a refund. I went in knowing there were potential issues I might not be happy with but was hoping on balance I would be satisfied with the kit. I decided after working on it that there's no chance I will be happy with it so I canceled. And the problems I have with the kit are with its engineering so there's no way any of that can be fixed by customer service.


Understand


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

krlee said:


> It is hard to walk away after spending over $600 on this but the part fit, light leaks and the fact that there will be visible switches on every segment of the ship means that I will never be happy with it, I can't see spending another thousand dollars on this.


I've seen you come up with some creative solutions before and nice scratchbuilding. So maybe set it aside and get all the parts - then start working on the individual project improvements?


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

weird. Everytime I contacted customer service they get with me as soon as I contact them and other then some minor light leaks I haven't ran into any problems other then the battle bridge magnets.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm saddened by this. But it also makes me less envious. Still, seeing a finished one would have been amazing....


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

I canceled my subscription back in January. With delivery of parts sporadic at best and everything else cited above, I decided to cut my losses. I really had a hard time trying to figure out how the saucer was to fit on the neck. Even with the top half almost finished it still weighed a ton. I would have been disappointed to find out that at the end the saucer section sat on a separate stand as someone on Youtube speculated. Eaglemoss could have come out and explained how the saucer was to attach to the neck. At least now I have plenty of LED's.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I have thought about this for a while now and I have decided to continue with this, I have spent way too much money to simply abandon it. I am going to have to deconstruct the upper saucer hull to stop the numerous light leaks that are present. I have worked out that this can be powered with an external 4.5v power supply so I will not add anymore battery boxes. To do this the saucer will have to be permanently joined to the secondary hull to run the power wires. I already have the structural support frame for the engine nacelles as well as the hull panels that attach to it and it appears that it will be no problem to run wires to each nacelle for power. Having the external power supply also means that all of the hull mounted switches can be eliminated and the holes filled in, matching the paint will be fun but it will look far better than having at least 5 exposed switches. The visible button cell battery covers on the nacells can be blended in as well.
Eaglemoss seems to have their supply chain issues ironed out and I have gotten 4 shipments in the last 6 weeks, the last one arriving even before the shipment notification showed up in my e-mail. If they can keep up this pace then this could be complete before christmas.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm back in for this. I am certain that you will make it epic. 😍


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

is waiting on my other shipment to get here. They told me a part is on backorder (part 19) so waiting for it.


----------



## Fido Montoya (7 mo ago)

I'm really interested in seeing the finished product. Thanks for hanging in there for the rest of us!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I should have bailed out on this back in February, I have spent another $500+ with double shipments of parts and now this, it will probably never get finished.
Eaglemoss/Hero Collector Reportedly Goes Into Administration


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ah, that SUCKS!! Any chance you might be willing to scratch build the rest? I mean, if there's enough of a base for you to work off....


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Chrisisall said:


> Ah, that SUCKS!! Any chance you might be willing to scratch build the rest? I mean, if there's enough of a base for you to work off....


It would be difficult, most of the metal lower saucer frame is missing, including the saucer to dorsal mount points, one engine nacelle, the lower half of the metal secondary hull frame as well as most of the hull panels for the lower saucer and secondary hull. It could be done but I don't think at this moment I have it in me to tackle it, too much frustration over how much money I appear to have wasted on this, around $1200.00! In August last year I requested double shipments every month and I got two shipments that month then a single shipment in September and October, I called, they said they would fix it. Single shipment again in November, called again, they said it was fixed. Single shipment again in December, called again, was assured me it was fixed, nothing at all in January and nothing until the end of February. The double shipments finally began again in March, if they had just did all of those double shipments as they should have I think I would have almost completed it. I was also paying an extra fee every month to cover the cost of a deluxe lighted display base which I will probably never see.
Lesson learned, don't subscribe to part work models, you never know from one month to the next whether or not the company will still be there.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Hate to say this but - I never bought a single thing they made. Pretty much expected the whole thing to collapse into ruin. I was actually surprised that they lasted as long as they did - longer than Anovos did...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

StarCruiser said:


> Hate to say this but - I never bought a single thing they made. Pretty much expected the whole thing to collapse into ruin. I was actually surprised that they lasted as long as they did - longer than Anovos did...


I bought their Enterprise D small hero ship... not bad. With a little touch up painting.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I'm with you Krlee! Should have cancelled this subscription last year. Stayed with it though, hoping to have a somewhat decent Enterprise D model. Now I'm stuck with a half complete model. No more subscription models for me. Hopefully Jaime over at Round 2 can convince the powers that be to produce a 1/1000th scale Enterprise D. I know he's talked about. Now would be the time to make it happen


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Capt. Krik said:


> I'm with you Krlee! Should have cancelled this subscription last year. Stayed with it though, hoping to have a somewhat decent Enterprise D model. Now I'm stuck with a half complete model. No more subscription models for me. Hopefully Jaime over at Round 2 can convince the powers that be to produce a 1/1000th scale Enterprise D. I know he's talked about. Now would be the time to make it happen


Seriously, if I'd spent all that time & money on it, I'd just take a couple of months & just scratch build all the rest just to finish it. In the end it's cheaper than getting all the rest of the parts, eh? Although more labour intensive...


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I would sincerely love to see krlee scratchbuild the rest of the model. Based on what he's done in the past, it'd be a great improvement over what the original would have been in the end.


----------



## RLR (Dec 15, 2015)

Eaglemoss going bankrupt according to Toybook website. Eaglemoss Hero Collector Reportedly Goes Bankrupt • The Toy Book


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

when I talked to them last week they said it shouldn't effect their Enterprise model, (even though my parts are on back order and have been that way for over a month now)


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

went on their site to talk to someone and notcied its under new ownership and saying orders will resume after they clear everything up.


----------



## MartyS (Mar 11, 2014)

Good to hear they may be back in business. I watched a few videos of people talking about this a few weeks ago and they all seem way too calm about it. If I was out thousands of dollars and there was a chance I wouldn't be able to complete the model I'd be way more upset.


----------

